# points for make a wish



## pointsjunkie (Mar 19, 2008)

since this is a true points program there are many families who would love to go to disney for 4 or 5 days, it could be off season and would hardly break your point bank. giving something so special will give you a high like no other and it lasts a long time. disney people are special people, would be great to share with a family who is having a tough time.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 20, 2008)

Can you post a link to the program? 

Tom


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2008)

HI Tom - Here is the Make A Wish Foundation contact Info.  I have it listed in the Owner Resources Sticky on the Starwood board, if you ever need to find it again.  It's a great cause!  In another post, someone (JohnMFaeth I think) said that a Disney trip is the #1 request of the children from the foundation.  Most of these children have cancer.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 20, 2008)

Make-a-Wish Foundation has tremendous needs for Orlando housing as Disney is the #1 request of these very ill children.

The Central Florida Chapter fills the lodging requests for all states. They can always use donations, they need about 2-3 months notice for the matching/scheduling process.

*Their info is:*

1053 North Orlando Ave, Suite 1
Maitland, FL 32751
Office Phone: 407-622-HOPE (4673)
Office FAX: (407) 622-5803
Toll Free Florida Only: 
(888) 874-WISH (9474)


----------



## Carl D (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought we tried to pool some points over on DISboards a few years back. For some reason I recall a snag trying to set up an account with MS to pool points.

Of course, it's somewhat likely I imangined the entire thing.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 20, 2008)

I volunteer for Make A Wish in NY.  I am a telephone greater for the families that come into NY for their wish.  I am also an events volunteer.  Hope to train soon to be a wish escort.  It is very rewarding.


----------

